# Wood for spokeshave handles



## woodychip55 (Jan 22, 2013)

I recently bought a large spokeshave kit from Lee Valley and was wondering if I could get some suggestions for the best wood for the handle.
I have several different woods in the shop now but I am not sure about the best choice.
I have chechen, grandillo, purpleheart and a few other plain domestic choices such as oak and cherry but if need be I would buy what would amount to the best choice.
The stock needs to be 1 1/2 by 7/8 and 11 inches long but I will probably try for a 12 to 14 inch length (I have large hands). One nice thing is I get to make the handles to suit me.
If you would like a look at the spokeshve it is here http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49710&caLee Valley Spokeshave kitst=1,50230 I hope.
Nice things about this kit are it is only $40.00, handles to suit your hands, no tool adjustment and did I say $40.00
Any ideas even if you have stock to sell I am game
Thanks from a very noobie:teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2013)

I think traditional they would be maple or maybe beech- my old ones I think are maple. Any good hardwood should be good to go. If you acknowledge my post you will have 5 posts and can PM. Pictures we need pictures of this build or you know the rules it does not exist.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 22, 2013)

woodychip55 said:


> I recently bought a large spokeshave kit from Lee Valley and was wondering if I could get some suggestions for the best wood for the handle.
> I have several different woods in the shop now but I am not sure about the best choice.
> I have chechen, grandillo, purpleheart and a few other plain domestic choices such as oak and cherry but if need be I would buy what would amount to the best choice.
> The stock needs to be 1 1/2 by 7/8 and 11 inches long but I will probably try for a 12 to 14 inch length (I have large hands). One nice thing is I get to make the handles to suit me.
> ...




Hi Robert,
You are right about that spokeshave being a good price and nice looking!
I have some grandillo and it seems to be very stout, so that could be a possibility. It would definately look nice.
I know that hickory has been used for handles because of its strength for a very long time. Good luck making your choice.
Tom


----------



## woodychip55 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I think traditional they would be maple or maybe beech- my old ones I think are maple. Any good hardwood should be good to go. If you acknowledge my post you will have 5 posts and can PM. Pictures we need pictures of this build or you know the rules it does not exist.



I am really stumbling around here. I hope this is what you meant by acknowledge I can't seem to select new reply. Projects may take a bit since I have parts of a workbench I am building all over as well as the tools to do it. Tried to put some time into it today but the shop is unheated and it is hard to get much done when it's 20 degrees.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2013)

I only was pointing out that you needed a couple more posts to be able to PM someone. Nothing else. You have them now.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2013)

How nice, that's a great looking kit.  price is great too.


----------

